# Watch: Odd Orb Frightens Fox?



## The Purge (Dec 20, 2018)

An intriguing trail cam video making the rounds online appears to show an orb zipping through the air above a fox and giving the creature quite the scare. The footage was reportedly captured in the New York town of Catskill last Thursday evening and was subsequently submitted to UFO research organization MUFON.

In the video, a fox can be seen at the bottom of the frame seemingly looking for something to eat. Suddenly, a small ball of light emerges from the forest behind the creature and glides through the air toward the camera. When the orb passes over the unsuspecting animal, the fox suddenly takes off running as if it were spooked by the eerie interloper.

As to what the anomaly may have been, viewers online have offered a number of different theories. Among the more fantastic possibilities put forward are that it was a UFO, a ghost, or some kind of elemental being that lives in the forest. Despite the distinct shape of the oddity, skeptical observers are likely to say that the orb was merely a bug or a bird that was rendered round by the camera. That said, one wonders why such a small passerby would scare the fox enough to run away from the area.


----------



## Muhammed (Dec 20, 2018)

Don't they have anything better to do than mess with the local wildlife? :shrug:


----------



## BULLDOG (Dec 20, 2018)

That's the Saratoga Light. Much further north than usual, but that's it.


----------



## Asclepias (Dec 20, 2018)

The fox never even looked at the orb nor did its ears turn in the orbs direction. Also there was no fear reaction. Its a bunch of bullshit.


----------



## Tijn Von Ingersleben (Dec 24, 2018)

Ex


Asclepias said:


> The fox never even looked at the orb nor did its ears turn in the orbs direction. Also there was no fear reaction. Its a bunch of bullshit.


Exactly. I spoke with Mr. Fox over tea last Thursday and he claimed that this is complete bullshit. His exact words were; "sometimes a fox just wants to run."


----------

